# Nilfisk + Snow Foam lance = week snow foam over car



## salsa-king (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi all,

I've had my SF Lance a year or so and use it with a Nilfisk c120.

Ever since I've had it I always found the SF over the car was 'week'. ran off the car quickly no matter how I turn the regulator knob on top etc.

I've tried various snow foam brands thinking the one I've been trying is 'cheap' and watered down.

I use the same anount in the lance bottle, a couple of inch
I've measured 100ml and toped the bottle up with water. Same with 150ml-200ml.
The SF over the car is still week.

My Lance connection between the gun and the brass conector of the SF lance does seen to leak water when you press the trigger of the GUN.

Today my friend came round with his basic/cheapest Karcher JetWash + his SF lance (same as mine but differnt conection - plastic) and his Magifoam.

I used his Magifoam in my lance with the NilFisk.... I start with it... and James said stop!!! 
He saw it was all weak and running off quick.

He rigged his set up up... used the rest of the mixed bottle we'd go made up of SF, guess what... he did my car and it was like shaving foam.. clinging and not all runny.

He took some of my Snow foam home with him (same amount as I used of his Magifoam) and he used it on his car with his set up and again it was like saving foam.




mine doesn't come out like this is , even though its the same product of Snow Foam

Right, so we've narrowed it down. Nothing wrong wth the SF I'm using or the amount.

So I ask the question, is the brass connection from the lance to the Nilfisk Gun the problem, with it leaking?

Anyone else with a Nilfisk have problems... if you have a nilfisk, do you get shaving foam all over your car like you'd expect?

What should I do now?
(BTW- I have stripped down the brass fitting and cleaned it all out.. just in case)

Sorry for the long thread...... I'm just very frustrated with it.

:detailer:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I have a Nilfisk and get very thick snow foam. I don't top my foam bottle right to the top with water though. An inch of snowfoam then fill with water until 3/4 full.


----------



## salsa-king (Dec 17, 2013)

that would make no difference on mine.


I sthere a way to change the gun/trigger so its fitting better with the snow foam lance?


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

My e140 and my new Centennial have always produced great foam from the lance. I fill up under an inch with snowfoam, the. Fill the bottle say 80-85% full with water. I keep the water mixture knob near the "-" to create thicker foam


----------



## salsa-king (Dec 17, 2013)

so you're saying I need a new jet wash?


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

I use a Nilfisk C110 with magifoam and its like shaving foam too.


----------



## salsa-king (Dec 17, 2013)

what Lance to you have and whats the connector like?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

certainly looking that way unless your lance is dodgy or needs new gauze? can you try your lance on someone else's machine as that would give you confirmation either way


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

I have a c125 with autobrite lance and it works fine. If you're leaking between the adaptor and gun you could whip off the adaptor and seal the threads with ptfe tape.
Any dirt or blockage in the gauze could cause this too.
Stick your friend's adaptor on your lance and use his PW. That should tell you if it's the lance.


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

I would put it down to the lance I've known people to have them dodgy ie weak foam from new strip and check everything on one I did for a friend we found the hole from the pick up blocked with thread lock


----------



## salsa-king (Dec 17, 2013)

Thing is, I used to have a halfords brand PW (they are the same Alto/Nilfisk fitment) and that was still weak and not shaving foam... but I had no leak from the connector.

I had a c120 Nilfisk... that leaked at the connector and was a watery snow foam. That PW started nake a noise and didnt shut the pump off when you werent using it.

So I bought the better c130, it still leaks at the connection and I don't see shaving foam style snow foam.

all the threads on it have PTF tape on it too.

it's like this,




























are all brand Snow Foam Lances the same, if you tell them I need a Nilfisk connection? I bought mine from the woman on Ebay who sell Cherry Snow Foam, racquel10, Auto Rae-Chem.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Sounds like it's the lance. I'd strip it down and look for blockage of any sort. Easy way to rule out the rest of your stuff is to fit your adaptor to your friend's lance and use it with your PW.


----------



## salsa-king (Dec 17, 2013)

ok, but how do you stop all the water leaking from the connection from the plastic part of the lance/gun/trigger and the brass connection of the snow foam lance/bottle?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

If it iseaking from the connector it needs ptfe tape on it and/or thread lock


----------



## xiphidius (Jun 16, 2013)

I have a smaller Nilfisk and using with no problems....Try messing around with the Water:Snowfoam mix knob on the SF lance see if that helps


----------



## salsa-king (Dec 17, 2013)

You not getting me.

It's not the thread, as I say, already has PTF tape on it, its the twist and lock in place connection it leaks from


----------



## xiphidius (Jun 16, 2013)

Well that would probably signify a new Nilfisk lance connector (if blockage has been ruled out) or a new Nilfisk gun...IMO
*Is the rubber "O" ring in sound condition? (see pic of my lance)*










This is how mine turns out with no leaks...I adjust it so its not full on shaving foam but a little more runny
As you want it to drip off the car taking grime with it


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

It's got to be your lance. I have a Nilfisk 110 and the foam i get is always thick even on the lowest setting (which i always leave it on) Try another lance


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Yep I agree my eBay lance is ****ty compared to my own I got from cyc years ago.


----------



## salsa-king (Dec 17, 2013)

I think its when it connects in on the twist lock. 'O' ring isn't split either










I'll strip it down again, but they're is any point


----------



## xiphidius (Jun 16, 2013)

1st pic - *"O" Ring looks jiggered to me not forming a good seal* 
its not seating well and tight filling in the groove
I think there's your problem right there
That "O" ring is deffo not forming a seal - replace it!


----------



## salsa-king (Dec 17, 2013)

do your lances look different to mine then?


----------



## salsa-king (Dec 17, 2013)

xiphidius said:


> 1st pic - *"O" Ring looks jiggered to me not forming a good seal*
> its not seating well and tight filling in the groove
> I think there's your problem right there
> That "O" ring is deffo not forming a seal


do I need a thicker O ring?


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

Dont know if it would make a difference but theres no PTFE tape on the nilfisk connection like the pic in xiphidius post.


----------



## xiphidius (Jun 16, 2013)

With a leakage ..almost always Its gotta be an "O" ring issue either on the lance or inside the gun head itself..
all Nilfisk rings are the same (iirc but don't quote me)
...check out this similar thread
http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=327138&page=2



> Dont know if it would make a difference but theres no PTFE tape on the nilfisk connection like the pic in xiphidius post.


*Well spotted Silver*...yeah I would also re-apply that attachment using PTFE


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

salsa-king said:


> You not getting me.
> 
> It's not the thread, as I say, already has PTF tape on it, its the twist and lock in place connection it leaks from


Yes I do get you and as in your pics it needs ptfe tape, take the connector off and reapply ptfe tape and try again as that is definitely wherethe water is comming from


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

Just a quick one on this, does the foam blast out of the lance or more of a dribble? 

Just the father in law has the same issue on a lance purchased off ebay, I thought it was his little pressure washer causing the issue..... Might signify some thing else up


----------



## xiphidius (Jun 16, 2013)

Keep us updated on as to how you solved this problem....for future reference
Regards
C


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

dekerf1996 said:


> Just a quick one on this, does the foam blast out of the lance or more of a dribble?
> 
> Just the father in law has the same issue on a lance purchased off ebay, I thought it was his little pressure washer causing the issue..... Might signify some thing else up


Strip and clean or replace gauze first as that's usually a common issue


----------



## salsa-king (Dec 17, 2013)

danwel said:


> Yes I do get you and as in your pics it needs ptfe tape, take the connector off and reapply ptfe tape and try again as that is definitely wherethe water is comming from


I've whipped it off and put a lot more on it so it now comes beyond the connect.

It now doesn't leak from there at all  tnx.

But I still don't get SHAVING FOAM thickness.

I've loads of power through the gun/lance and pressure if fine.

Turning the knob on top adds more watcher to the mix.. turning it the other way doesn't make it Shaving foam... it's a bit thicker but by the time you move around teh car, what I've first snow foamed is running off.


----------



## salsa-king (Dec 17, 2013)

danwel said:


> Strip and clean or replace gauze first as that's usually a common issue


where's the gauze?

I've had all the brass parts to bits.. not the plastic front bit though.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

salsa-king said:


> where's the gauze?
> 
> I've had all the brass parts to bits.. not the plastic front bit though.


have a look at this thread

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=84349


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

My snow foam lance was leaking a while back, it was the o ring. 
Only problem is, its bloody murder trying to find the exact perfect size o ring to fit it!
I tried everywhere, b&q wickes screw fix online and nothing was a spot on match. 
In the end i just bought a new connection off ebay for £8 and it solved it. 
Really annoyed me though


----------



## salsa-king (Dec 17, 2013)

UPDATE:

stripped it all down, re PTFE taped the threads... found the gause, cleaned by hi power blower jet, at the golf club that you blow off golf shoes.

put it all back together... no leaks at the gun... and guess what... SHAVING FOAM!!!!!

well chuffed...


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Good stuff, almost always the gauze is the first thing to check


----------



## salsa-king (Dec 17, 2013)

if you can get to it lol


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

heres one i made earlier

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=304139


----------



## salsa-king (Dec 17, 2013)

yours is the viseo I watched to show me how to do it. the filter was very tight on the brass threads around it.


----------



## salsa-king (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm now like this...










happy days


----------

